# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  راهنمایی در مورد انتخاب رشته بین این چندتا رشته کدومش بهتره

## samsam

*سلام کنکورانسانی دادیم رفت احتمالا رشته های مورد علاقم قبول میشم ولی راستش انقدر نصیحتم کردن گیج شدم که چه رشته ای بخونم
بنظرتون ارزش داره بریم دارو سازی خارج بخونیم رشتش اشباع نشده بعد تخصص بگیریم شرایط امیتاز داروخانه زدن چجوریه اگه تخصص بگیریم تو زمینه داروسازی کار کنیم چطور
یا رشته مهندسی ای تی
در مورد رشته های روان شناسی حالا یا بالینی شا شناختی یا صنعتی در اینده ادامه دادن وبا ادامه تحصیل تو فوق تو خارج ایا ازلحاظ بازار کار اوضاعش بهتر نمیشه وهمینطور اقتصاد نظرتون چیه
حقوق جزو گزینهام بود ولی با توجه به مطالعاتی که کردم به طور کل پشیمون شدم شدم حالا موندم بین اینا کدومو انتخاب کنم
اینم بگم    من  دیپلم ریاضی بوده*

----------

